# 13th century castle - bike ride



## Ameriscot (Jun 23, 2015)

Went on a short bike ride today - 28 miles.  We visited Skipness Castle and sat outside at the seafood cafe close by for lunch. 

http://www.historic-scotland.gov.uk/propertyresults/propertydetail.htm?PropID=PL_245


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## Cookie (Jun 23, 2015)

Very very nice... the grounds are so neat and tidy.  Thanks for sharing your happy times with us.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 23, 2015)

We were impressed as to how well such an old castle was kept up.  It's taken care of by Historic Scotland of which we are members.


----------



## littleowl (Jun 24, 2015)

Brilliant.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks.  I think we're going to travel on every road in our big county!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 24, 2015)

Sounds like a wonderful time, beautiful pictures!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 24, 2015)

Nice photos Annie, keep on peddling..


----------



## Underock1 (Jun 24, 2015)

A little lacking in curb appeal. Just kidding. I'm a long time reader of British history, and an Anglophile to boot. I include Scotland under both. One of my first dates with my wife was seeing the Scots Guards on their American tour. What a thrill. "Scotland the Brave" was "our song" Lol! Seriously, I envy you your surroundings. Beautiful!. Enjoy; and I'm sure you do.

I just looked at the history on the site you posted. Campbells and MacDonalds! Soup and a sandwich! You must have felt right at home!


----------



## Pam (Jun 24, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Thanks.  I think we're going to travel on every road in our big county!



I hope so... I'm enjoying the tour!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 25, 2015)

Thanks all! I'm very fortunate to live here. Lots of rides next week as we have rented a cottage in Oban as a base with many rides planned.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 25, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> A little lacking in curb appeal. Just kidding. I'm a long time reader of British history, and an Anglophile to boot. I include Scotland under both. One of my first dates with my wife was seeing the Scots Guards on their American tour. What a thrill. "Scotland the Brave" was "our song" Lol! Seriously, I envy you your surroundings. Beautiful!. Enjoy; and I'm sure you do.
> 
> I just looked at the history on the site you posted. Campbells and MacDonalds! Soup and a sandwich! You must have felt right at home!



I felt right at home in Scotland almost immediately!  But I never buy Campbell's soup or eat at McDonalds any more!    LOL.  BTW I love the bagpipes!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 25, 2015)

Pam said:


> I hope so... I'm enjoying the tour!!



I am going to miss my bike rides when we are in Michigan later this summer!  

I've got a Flickr Collection where I'm uploading all my bike ride photos.  I won't be uploading on our trip next week as we won't have good enough wifi, but will upload when we come home.  Will be a LOT of photos!

https://www.flickr.com/photos/anniedanny/collections/72157654454486392/


----------



## Pam (Jun 25, 2015)

Thanks, bookmarked!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 25, 2015)

Pam, just uploading the last batch now.  I've just noticed that after I upload about 20 more photos I will have 10,000 on Flickr!  And I delete about 3/4 of what I shoot before I even upload them.


----------



## Underock1 (Jun 25, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I felt right at home in Scotland almost immediately!  But I never buy Campbell's soup or eat at McDonalds any more!    LOL.  BTW I love the bagpipes!



Me too; and those rapidly beating little snare drums that go with them. Almost like beating on tin cans, but great!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 25, 2015)

Underock, I love traditional Scottish and Irish music and dance!


----------



## Underock1 (Jun 25, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Underock, I love traditional Scottish and Irish music and dance!



Yes! The original "Riverdance". Fantastic show! Now I have to go and see if its on You Tube.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 25, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> Yes! The original "Riverdance". Fantastic show! Now I have to go and see if its on You Tube.



Aye, Riverdance is Irish and went to see the show way back in 1998 in Atlanta.  Best show I have ever seen!  I loved it so much I decided I was tired of waiting to travel overseas and went to Ireland that Sept.  Indirectly lead me to Scotland to live.


----------



## Glinda (Jun 25, 2015)

Love the pics, Annie.  Keep em coming!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 25, 2015)

Thanks, ladies!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 25, 2015)

Annie, coming from a young country as you did, being American, it must be mind shattering to stand a gaze upon such history.  Here is something is 200 years old, it is celebrated as ancient.  How it must feel to stand before the REAL ancient history of Europe.  Just think how much the destruction of WW2 wrought upon it too.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 25, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Annie, coming from a young country as you did, being American, it must be mind shattering to stand a gaze upon such history.  Here is something is 200 years old, it is celebrated as ancient.  How it must feel to stand before the REAL ancient history of Europe.  Just think how much the destruction of WW2 wrought upon it too.



Yes, it was really mind blowing!  I love ancient anything. This castle has parts of it from the early 13th century - so it's 700 years old.  200 is considered fairly new here, but in the US it's really old. 

I love all the ancient sites with standing stones etc that are 5,000 years old.  The only thing you could call ancient in the US is some Native American sites in the southwest I think.  

I detest when ancient or historic buildings are threatened or damaged.  You can never get it back!  I feel the same with preserving languages.


----------



## Underock1 (Jun 25, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Yes, it was really mind blowing!  I love ancient anything. This castle has parts of it from the early 13th century - so it's 700 years old.  200 is considered fairly new here, but in the US it's really old.
> 
> I love all the ancient sites with standing stones etc that are 5,000 years old.  The only thing you could call ancient in the US is some Native American sites in the southwest I think.
> 
> I detest when ancient or historic buildings are threatened or damaged.  You can never get it back!  I feel the same with preserving languages.



                                 Thank you. I feel loved.ld:


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 25, 2015)

underock1 said:


> thank you. I feel loved.ld:



lol!


----------

